# safe mail down??



## Legion (Apr 20, 2015)

anyone having safe mail problems?? mine says i'm maxed out. i have nothing in my inbox, junk, ect. and i tried to send a message to support, and i got a mailer demon..


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mine works fine.  Your 3MB limit is full?  Did you check your trash or saved mail?


----------



## Legion (Apr 20, 2015)

damn it....i need to learn to slow down..my trash was full. guess i missed that tab.


----------



## Manticore (Apr 21, 2015)

I went ahead and paid for the upgrade.  It works fine for me.


----------



## squatster (Apr 22, 2015)

Just 1day of junk mail fills mine up


----------

